# RAF Neatishead. Permission Visit. July 14. Pic Heavy.



## Black Shuck (Jul 28, 2014)

RRH Neatishead is a Royal Air Force Remote Radar Head in the English county of Norfolk, East Anglia established during the Second World War. It consists of the main technical site, and a number of remote, and sometimes unmanned sites.

The station motto is Caelum Tuemur, meaning "We Watch over the Sky". The station crest depicts the lowered head of a horned bull; and relates to the origins of the word "Neatishead", deriving from old Anglo Saxon language "Nethes Herda", meaning the "abode of the keeper of cattle". It is a co-incidence that Neatishead is near the village of Horning.[citation needed]

The primary function of Neatishead was as a "Control and Reporting Centre" (CRC) for the south of the United Kingdom; it forms a part of the UK's air defences - namely the UK "Air Surveillance And Control System" (ASACS), and is part of the larger NATO air defence. It uses radar, ground-to-air radio and digitally encrypted data links.

Equipment previously located in the base included: Type 7 Radar, FPS 6 height finding radar, Type 80 radar, Type 84 radar, Type 85 radar and a R15 Radar.

On 16 February 1966 a fire broke out in the bunker, station fire teams were unsuccessful in putting the fire out and so civilian fire crews were called. 3 civilian firefighters lost their lives. Later that year LAC Cheeseman was sentenced to 7 years for starting the fire and causing the deaths.

RRH Neatishead controls the remote site of RAF Trimingham with its Lockheed TPS 77 Radar.

Neatishead is adjacent to the RAF Air Defence Radar Museum.

In April 2004 the decision was taken to substantially reduce activities at Neatishead, and by 2006, the base had been downgraded to Remote Radar Head (RRH) status, but the museum remains open. The gate guardian, a Phantom previously based at RAF Wattisham, was cut up for scrap in 2005 despite interest from the Radar Museum.

In October 2006 local media reported that a buyer had been found for the now disused section of the base. The 25 1/2 acres site was advertised again in January 2010, with an asking price of £4,000,000. In February 2013, the site appeared on eBay with a guide price of £2,500,000. Taken from Wiki a permission visit of the R3 Bunker under the radar head... The pics


































































Thanks for looking...


----------



## krela (Jul 28, 2014)

Fantastic stuff, thanks!


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 28, 2014)

That is some serious hardware! Insanely jealous now!
Fantastic photos and history! Cheers for sharing!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 28, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> That is some serious hardware! Insanely jealous now!
> Fantastic photos and history! Cheers for sharing!



Thanks X Yes we were lucky to have fullish three hours free roam around the bunker. It was amazing.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 28, 2014)

Looks like you had a cracking visit,great write up & ace photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 28, 2014)

Great stuff shuck..I knew you would enjoy it..I still enjoyed it and it was my second visit..great pics..I love it.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 29, 2014)

AWESOME! Never seen this before now, and i like it! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 29, 2014)

flyboys90 said:


> Looks like you had a cracking visit,great write up & ace photos thanks for sharing.


Thanks Flyboys, was a unique chance and one that I'm glad I didnt turn down.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 29, 2014)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> AWESOME! Never seen this before now, and i like it! Thanks for sharing



Hopefully Mikeymutt and I will return for another gander in September.


----------



## oldscrote (Jul 29, 2014)

That's some serious hardware Shucky, thanks for sharing


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 29, 2014)

oldscrote said:


> That's some serious hardware Shucky, thanks for sharing[/
> Indeed it was...... the baffles on the wall were used for air pressure in different sections of the bunker.


----------



## krela (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah the baffles on the wall are part of the positive air pressure system. I've seen a few really knackered systems but that's lovely and clean. Great place!


----------

